# Keeping out spiders without poisoning my cat!



## slushpuppie (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

My cat is a pretty good spider-killer, however sometimes there are giant monsters getting into my house that are evading him. I don't like spiders, heh. I am looking into natural ways to ward off spiders (peppermint oil, citrus oil, cinnammon; mixed with water in a spray bottle and sprayed around door and windows and house) but they all seem to be toxic to cats too!

Could anyone recommend a good spider repellent that isn't toxic or unpleasant to my cat?

Thanks very much!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

slushpuppie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My cat is a pretty good spider-killer, however sometimes there are giant monsters getting into my house that are evading him. I don't like spiders, heh. I am looking into natural ways to ward off spiders (peppermint oil, citrus oil, cinnammon; mixed with water in a spray bottle and sprayed around door and windows and house) but they all seem to be toxic to cats too!
> 
> ...


Conkers! Sounds bonkers but they really do work. Sprinkle them round the perimeters of your home and it will keep them away.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Conkers! Sounds bonkers but they really do work. Sprinkle them round the perimeters of your home and it will keep them away.


Conkers

The conkers, bark, leaves and flowers of Horse Chestnut trees are all poisonous to pets. Conkers is less dangerous than acorns, but if consumed in large amounts can be fatal. Signs of poisoning usually appear within one to six hours. They include:

Vomiting and diarrhoea

Abdominal pain

Excessive drinking

Excess saliva

Loss of appetite

Paralysis

Difficulty breathing

********

Must be careful, I know they are indeed bad for dogs, PDSA are always posting about it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I use Spider Stop spray from Betterware, mainly in the bedroom as I'm spider phobic. It's the smell of chestnut and clover leaf and says it's pet safe. I only recently found out chestnut was toxic to cats. I've also got cedar balls on the floor. We've had a few visitors OH has despatched so how well it actually works I'm not sure though it's early days as still warm outside. We've had two small adult spiders on the ceiling in the kitchen for a couple of weeks and, at lunchtime today, we found a nest had hatched out and there were loads of little ones crawling about on the ceiling and coming down on their webs..yuck! Suffice it to say there are none now.....sorry spiders. Spider Stop - 500ml


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've got one of those plug in things. I very rarely see a spider indoors. In my opinion it's great!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I also use the sprays and essential oils but spray the outside of the house as I have house cats.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I use conkers, I know they're poisonous but I've never seen or heard of a cat eating them. My road and the ground at the back of me is littered with conkers and there are a LOT of cats around here so I'm guessing theyre not exactly appealing to cats.

You could put the conkers in socks or tights so your cats cant get at them if youre worried. I only use a handful in the front room, the room spider seem to favour in autumn and I discard them once they have started wrinkling as they're then more brittle.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

I use that spray stuff on the outside of doors and windows


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

" If you want to live and thrive,let the spider run alive   "

Spiders do lots of good work ,catching and dispatching all those other little bugs that invade your home.

Personally I don't like them very much but I tolerate them ,they will be removed(humanely) to a different part of the house if they venture where I would rather they didn't.

Those I don't find in time disappear into Meeko :scared:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

buffie said:


> " If you want to live and thrive,let the spider run alive   "
> 
> Spiders do lots of good work ,catching and dispatching all those other little bugs that invade your home.
> 
> ...


I do think spiders do good work but im terrified of them  so if OH is home they go outside, if im home alone the cats usually take care of them for me, i feel abit bad but i cant go anywhere near them


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sophiebee said:


> *I do think spiders do good work but im terrified of them * so if OH is home they go outside, if im home alone the cats usually take care of them for me, i feel abit bad but i cant go anywhere near them


I'm like that where wasps are concerned.I know they do good work too but hate the b*ggers and they scare the c*** out of me.
I try not to kill them but if they don't leave with the first warning then .........bye bye waspy


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

buffie said:


> " If you want to live and thrive,let the spider run alive   "


Mmm not in Oz thanks 

Spiders are one of the few things I use chemicals for, long lasting surface spray all around the outside of the house.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Mmm not in Oz thanks
> 
> Spiders are one of the few things I use chemicals for, long lasting surface spray all around the outside of the house.


Luckily we don't have any nasty spiders here :scared: I would think differently if they were of the "dangerous variety"


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> Mmm not in Oz thanks
> 
> Spiders are one of the few things I use chemicals for, long lasting surface spray all around the outside of the house.


I had relatives over there, all the houses were built on stilts and spraying was pretty much compulsory...the moths were the size of dinner plates too!


----------

